# autocruise



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

We pick up our Autocruise Starspirit 2005 on Thursday. We love the layout.
Should we be concerned that Autocruise have been bought by Swift?
It's bye bye to 22 years of caravanning.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Gavel

Swift taking over Autocruise should be viewed as a good thing.

If your buying through a dealer and have warranties, it will be your dealer who you would deal with.

2005 is a good year, we had a 2003 Stargazer only had one defect in 4 years that was the outside light.

You have the added benefit of Swift being members of MHF and monitor this forum.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

good luck with your new motor home we have a starspirit and love it.we are planning our trip to spain in march,and are looking forward to it,
happy motor homeing tomnjune.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Happy New Motorhome Gavel,we are on our second Autocruise and I hope you enjoy your Starspirit.
Is that the end u shaped lounge model?
If it is our friends have one and the bed is massive!
As Broom has mentioned your dealer is the one that should look after you if there are any problems.
I would just recommend that you go over it with a fine tooth comb and make sure you know how everything works and check out that it does all work ok before you take it away.

Val


----------



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you one and all for the encouraging comments. It will be bliss not having to wind down legs and jockey wheel. We are going to tour the western isles and wild camp part of the way in August.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I bought a 2006 Autocruise last August. Almost delighted with it. Seems nearly excellent, *but* don't expect anything from Swift Group. They have it seems sold off any parts for 'pre-buyout' motorhomes, and really have no interest in vehicles built by the previous company.

This is not a criticism of Swift Group; just the way it is.

Harvey

ps. I suppose it is a 'good thing' that Swift Group bought Autocruise, otherwise they may not now exist, but it *is* now a different company and really has nothing to do with the old one except inheriting their designs that were in production or 'the pipeline' when they bought it.


----------

